
Chinese-Produced Zhaoxin KX-6000 CPUs Purportedly Match Intel's Core I5-7400 - jrepinc
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/china-zhaoxin-kx-6000-core-i5-7400,39694.html
======
rasz
> are said to deliver

except they are samples. Afaik not a single product shipped with those CPUs
ever. They are the product of: "National IC Investment Fund (called the "Big
Fund") will mainly focus on three key sectors in the coming years, including
memory, SiC/GaN compound semiconductor, and IC design with its application in
IoT, 5G, AI, smart vehicles, etc."

~$75 billion by 2017

[https://press.trendforce.com/node/view/3025.html](https://press.trendforce.com/node/view/3025.html)

Those are direct non-repayable cash money funds up for grabs to anyone showing
something on paper. Like the electric car subsidy fraud
[https://qz.com/1579568/how-much-financial-help-does-china-
gi...](https://qz.com/1579568/how-much-financial-help-does-china-give-ev-
maker-byd/)

------
free652
I was wondering why the geekbench had centerhauls in the model and it seems
that the cpu is based on centaur tech company that designed Via CPUs before.

